# Vape King Northcliff - New stock!



## SlinX (5/1/15)

Hey all 

So we are stocked up, open and ready to rock and roll! The shop has also had a bit of work and we are continuing to do more this week! 

Here is the new stuff: 
- Kanger Subtank 
- God Mod 180w
- Atlantis coils 
- Aspire ET-S tank
- Aspire CF Mod
- Esam-T battery
- Cloupor ZNA 50w Mod
- CLK in Silver, Black and Pink
- Kings Crown Juice

And of course all your usual favourites! 
Happy new year all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

do you have nautilus mini coils in stock and how much are they. I dont want a pack of 5. I just need maybe 2 to test as I am not impressed with the mini at all.


----------



## SlinX (5/1/15)

We do have them in stock, they are R180.00 for a pack of 5, sadly we do not sell them individually. Very surprised to hear you are not enjoying the mini, you are the first I have heard this from. I use one daily and will be sticking with aspire for some time to come.


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> We do have them in stock, they are R180.00 for a pack of 5, sadly we do not sell them individually. Very surprised to hear you are not enjoying the mini, you are the first I have heard this from. I use one daily and will be sticking with aspire for some time to come.




HI

Ok Thanks, maybe il pop around later. I purchased the mini from you guys and for some reason im just not enjoying it.


----------



## SlinX (5/1/15)

Bring it round and let me have a look, will get to the bottom of this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Thanks man, will be there around 10:30


----------



## Wesley (5/1/15)

Great news Luke, please reserve a Subtank for me! Can I come past this evening?


----------



## SlinX (5/1/15)

Hi Wesley, no problem. Just let me know what time you want to come through and I will confirm...


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

@Northcliff Vape King what is the price of the sub tank and pack of 1.2ohm coils?


----------



## SlinX (5/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Northcliff Vape King what is the price of the sub tank and pack of 1.2ohm coils?



Hi there, the SubTank is R635.00 incl VAT. We do not have stock of the 1,2Ohm coils for the subtank just yet but the Subtank package does include 2 coils as well as the new Kanger RBA.


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> Hi there, the SubTank is R635.00 incl VAT. We do not have stock of the 1,2Ohm coils for the subtank just yet but the Subtank package does include 2 coils as well as the new Kanger RBA.


what resistance coils are included.
I will be gifting the tank to someone who has no interest in building coils. so it will be only used with the OCC coils.


----------



## Wesley (5/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> what resistance coils are included.
> I will be gifting the tank to someone who has no interest in building coils. so it will be only used with the OCC coils.


Hi @Marzuq,

It comes with 1 x 1.2ohm and 1 x 0.5ohm coils. If I remember correctly the .5 is already installed. It also comes with a couple of pre-made coils for the RDA and one already built in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SlinX (5/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> what resistance coils are included.
> I will be gifting the tank to someone who has no interest in building coils. so it will be only used with the OCC coils.



The coils included are 1,2Ohm..


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> The coils included are 1,2Ohm..


thanks, i will get the recipients delivery address and then get back to you later today. if you could possibly give me a number via pm to contact you on that would be appreciated.


----------



## SlinX (5/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> thanks, i will get the recipients delivery address and then get back to you later today. if you could possibly give me a number via pm to contact you on that would be appreciated.



No problem, my number is 071 348 1057, If you would like it to be delivered then please note that you will have to go through the main website and place your order but if you would like to buy the item over the shelf from the northcliff branch then delivery will be up to you.


----------

